# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Jeffrey Epstein / 1600 grafts / 11 months

## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

This video shows Dr. Epstein with his female patient, 11 months post-op a transplant procedure of 1600 grafts. The patient is also undergoing low-level laser light therapy treatments in our office.

----------


## thejack

Looks very good Dr Epstein!

How many grafts were used for each temple point? Were these reinforcing some existing hair in the temples or was it a complete reconstruction?

Thankyou

----------


## thejack

sorry wrong thread!

I had this FUE case up at the same time  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2-a...eature=related

----------


## Spex

LOVELY Doc, great job!

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

Hi and thank you for your comments. With regard to the thread of the video of a procedure of 2400 grafts, to help further define the temporal points, approximately 125 grafts were placed in each side, for a total of 250 grafts.

----------


## bullitnut

fantastic job doc!!!

----------

